# Next Primarch



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Check it:

http://allthingswarhammer.tumblr.co...ks-like-horus-himself-is-going-to-be-the-next


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Any chance of a copy/paste for the workblocked?


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

this is the picture from the forge world talk at last gamesday.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Cheers


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Next up, Horace


----------



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

Looking pretty sweet. Cannot buy one until they release Curze though.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

*fist pumps* 

Lupercal!

Lupercal!

Lupercal!

Such a silly battle cry. Now, "Blood for the blood god! Skulls for the skull throne," _that's _clever.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

How about checking this instead.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Doelago said:


> How about checking this instead...


WHOA! That is so friggin' cool! Gonna proxy his ass for Abaddon in 40k, for sure.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Not digging the self-publication. Just giving us the photo would have been better.

Just give me Curze already! My Student Loan is due soon.... Take my money!


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

NIIIICE. I love it. Horus is looks like such a boss.

Plus I looked on here and the Rumor websites at 5:00 and 7 mins later the rumour millunloads.


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

That looks pretty badass. I can't wait for them to get onto Mortarion though haha


----------



## SOulDOubt (Jul 13, 2011)

That model is beautiful. The first Primarch that will be a must have for me.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Tugger said:


> That looks pretty badass. I can't wait for them to get onto Mortarion though haha


Yeah, me too 
Not that I like DG or anything....... :security:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Tawa said:


> Next up, Horace


Last I checked it was spelled "Horus". 



Tawa said:


> Yeah, me too
> Not that I like DG or anything....... :security:


DG are my favorite traitor Legion as well.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Zion said:


> Last I checked it was spelled "Horus".


That's where you're wrong. :laugh:


Just like how Erebus is actually called Stevie, remember? :good:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Tawa said:


> That's where you're wrong. :laugh:
> 
> 
> Just like how Erebus is actually called Stevie, remember? :good:


We're not talking about what you named your sheep!

And if your not careful you'll be seeing a woolly heresy...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't have sheep, I run a Haggis Farm


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Haha I think I much prefer Horace!

Also, I don't know why I didn't think of this, but I can proxy Angron for Kharn. 

So far Angron and Horus are my favorite primarchs on the tabletop. I don't know much about Vulcan, but I like the sound of him. I read somewhere that he picked up tanks and stuff during Isstvan V, so that image is quite powerful in my mind.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Angron is a bit bigger than Kharn...IIRC he's on a 40mm base.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Zion said:


> Angron is a bit bigger than Kharn...IIRC he's on a 40mm base.


Both could benefit from a couple of anger management sessions though.....


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Well, I'll have to figure it out. Maybe it won't work, but damnit he looks cool!



Tawa said:


> Both could benefit from a couple of anger management sessions though.....


Haha, extreme anger stemming from father issues... and butcher's nails biting into their brains.

I think Angron would begin the session by ripping the therapist in half. "Whaddya know? I feel better already! This therapy thing isn't such bullshit after all."


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Tawa said:


> Both could benefit from a couple of anger management sessions though.....


Right there with the same therapist the Hulk has probably.



venomlust said:


> Well, I'll have to figure it out. Maybe it won't work, but damnit he looks cool!


Count as Khorne Lord in Terminator Armor?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Zion said:


> Right there with the same therapist the Hulk has probably.


Quite possibly :laugh:


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Whilst I'm looking forward to all of them, I can't wait to see the Lion, Russ, Magnus and the Khan in particular.


----------

